# Preparing whole roast duck



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

What is best to attain that crispy skin on a whole roast duck? Blanching it, keeping it in open air in the fridge for a day? Poking holes into the skin for either methods??


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a pain in the *a* but it works great. Get a duck that has a fair amount of neck and tie the open compartments securely with baking twine. Hang it up in a dry place and then...<this is the good part> get a syringe and inject air between the skin and meat. Rub the duck thoroughly to release the skin from the meat as you do this.

Let it air dry (I still don't feel comfortable with the 24 hour thing but it seems to work and I haven't heard any newsbreaks about people dropping from eating Peking Duck) and then roast.

I'm sure there are sites that can explain it better.

(I'm in the middle of trying to take 10 years off my age with Clairol...LOL)

April


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

OOpsie...:blush: :blush: :blush:  

A


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

The rapid version of the hang-to-dry is a hair dryer. Sure, it looks funny as he11, but the results are about the same.

Duck - your OTHER dark meat.:lips: 

Ciao,


----------

